# ProtectaPuss Reviews



## ProtecaPuss (Feb 9, 2014)

We've started this thread as a place for ProtectaPuss customers and their kitties to review our cat containment systems. We really appreciate hearing our customers' insights so that we can continue to optimise our products and services. We also recognise the need for prospective customers to read independent reviews of different cat proofing alternatives. Huge thanks in advance for taking the time to read and/or contribute.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

We used ProtectaPuss about 18 months ago to make our garden secure for our 8 Ragdolls. We were really pleased with the very prompt attention and service we received and the job was completed quickly and efficiently and is very unobtrusive.

Would highly recommend ProtectaPuss if you are considering catproofing your garden. It's lovely for the cats to have safe outside access and for us it was money well spent!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I am not in the UK and have never heard of it, but I will certainly google to see what it is like, as it sounds very promising. Unfortunately, in this day and age, catproofing becomes more of a necessity in most places, and a system that is both cat-friendly (safe and effective) and human-friendly (unobtrusive or even stylish) will have the future.

Going to google right now.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Just had a look at the pictures, and it looks quite unobtrusive. I love the way you work around the trees, which are usually the main problem in catproofing. And I love the sketch of the outdoor cat furniture. Do you supply these as well?


----------



## ProtectaPuss (Feb 10, 2014)

Jiskefet said:


> Just had a look at the pictures, and it looks quite unobtrusive. I love the way you work around the trees, which are usually the main problem in catproofing. And I love the sketch of the outdoor cat furniture. Do you supply these as well?


Thanks for looking us up Jiskefet! The company has been going for 18 months so we are always developing the business in response to our customers' feedback. We are currently supplying and fitting cat furniture and play accessories as an add-on for customers buying ProtectaPuss cat fencing (supply and fitting). There is potential for us to develop this avenue further in the future though. Thanks again for your interest!


----------



## Elainec33 (Feb 10, 2014)

I recently acquired two very boisterous (putting it mildly) Greek kittens who are used to roaming and scavenging (unbeknown by me at the time until they arrived!!) and so I was really worried how I could keep them safe and away from other people's gardens and kitchens. By chance the animal charity that I volunteer with said isn't there any type of enclosure you could get installed. I googled and came across ProtectaPuss. My lucky day!! I sent off a diagram and measurements, got a quote back and within three weeks my fencing was installed. It is such a relief I can tell you, it's only a small garden but they can roam around and hide in some bushes which I will be planting up soon and not escape and the birds at the end of the garden are pretty happy with that too. Many thanks to ProtectaPuss, I can highly recommend.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ProtectaPuss (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for such a fabulous review Elaine and all good wishes for your two Greek rescue kittens. They are so lucky to have been adopted by you!


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

We had ProtectaPuss catproof our garden last April and it was the best money we have spent on the cats. They have never gone out and we do walk them on a harness but the cat proofing means we can just relax and give the cats a lovely area to explore without worry.

The cats got used to it very quickly with just a few initial testing moments of the boundaries. By day three into having the proofing none of our cats have tried to get out. 

We have cat proofing around a 6ft high fence going around a shed and across a gate, all problems were overcome.

We just sent some approximate measurements and photographs of the site. We then received a quote and suggestions for getting our garden ready i.e. we had ivy up and over our fence which we then cut down to half way.

The cat proofing of our 17 panels was done well within the day and we found the whole experience very easy.

Thank you again it has given our cats the free run of the garden and settled our minds.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

This isn't a financially viable option for us right now, but will definitely be considering it in the future, we were thinking of building a cat run integrated into our carport, but I like the idea of my cats being able to safely access the garden better


----------



## ProtectaPuss (Feb 10, 2014)

Simply sardonic, we'd be more than happy to advise you on the different options of integrating kitty access to the car port and garden if you can send us some photos to [email protected] It might be worth considering our DIY products if you looking to save money and are quite handy. Thanks for your interest!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Well, isin't fate a funny old thing. 

I have been nagging my OH to get the final push on to finish the cat-proofing at Moggy Towers. With absolutely NO prompting from me, he was looking at your web-site yesterday and is now considering asking you out for a look-see and a quote!! I have, myself, just been looking at your website over lunch.

So when I come onto the forum today and see you there on the front page... 

I will speak to him tonight regarding setting up an appt for you to visit & quote. Do you do evening visits as I work until 5pm and I would like to be at home when you arrive? We're in Burton upon Trent.


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

We're moving house shortly to a house that will have a nice, straightforward rectangular garden - I would love to have this cat proofed but my OH is absolutely convinced that Pyrrha, our MC, would be able to climb the slanted part and get out (she hangs upside down in our current run.. ) 

The other concern is how do neighbouring roaming cats get out if they come in the garden? 

Just a few genuine questions - I'd love to give something like this a go.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm always on to my OH to have cat proofing but so far he's not agreed. It would give me so much peace of mind especially now we have two young cats, not to mention keeping other cats out. Can anyone say very roughly what sort of cost it is for a fairly small garden, are we talking thousands?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Charity said:


> I'm always on to my OH to have cat proofing but so far he's not agreed. It would give me so much peace of mind especially now we have two young cats, not to mention keeping other cats out. Can anyone say very roughly what sort of cost it is for a fairly small garden, are we talking thousands?


On their website they quote an approx starting figure of £650 for a 35m sq garden.

DON'T ask me what size 35m sq is as I am old school and do things in feet & inches!!!


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Charity said:


> I'm always on to my OH to have cat proofing but so far he's not agreed. It would give me so much peace of mind especially now we have two young cats, not to mention keeping other cats out. Can anyone say very roughly what sort of cost it is for a fairly small garden, are we talking thousands?


It is definitely not thousands. I didn't use Protectapuss but a different supplier who does similar and did the DIY version which Protectapuss offers too. It cost me around £400 for my garden which is an average sized garden.

Other cats can't come in either, so you are protecting your cats from getting out and other cats from getting in.

Just an infected wound on your cat due to fighting can cost you easily £400 if you are not insured!


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> On their website they quote an approx starting figure of £650 for a 35m sq garden.
> 
> DON'T ask me what size 35m sq is as I am old school and do things in feet & inches!!!


376.737 sqft

Guess the price is for them to install though?


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

Dante said:


> We're moving house shortly to a house that will have a nice, straightforward rectangular garden - I would love to have this cat proofed but my OH is absolutely convinced that *Pyrrha, our MC, would be able to climb the slanted part and get out* (she hangs upside down in our current run.. )
> 
> The other concern is how do neighbouring roaming cats get out if they come in the garden?
> 
> Just a few genuine questions - I'd love to give something like this a go.


I am very wary of this type of cat proofing for this same reason. Elise is very capable of climbing upside down on the flimsiest of netting and I wouldn't want to spend hundreds of pounds to find out she can escape it.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

In days gone by I had a hole specially cut in my fence so my cats could get out of my garden without having to climb the fence.....now I have cat proofing I have a piece of wood fixed over this with secure screws to block it out. It does come in handy if ever any cats do manage to drop into my garden....I can undo two screws and flip it open so the cat can escape.


----------



## ProtectaPuss (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi All,

Thanks for all your comments.

With regards to cats escaping, we have spent five years optimising the ProtectaPuss cat containment system. Our latest bracket, which has just been launched and is manufactured in the UK is double cranked to give extra protection. Have a look at it here: Standard ProtectaPuss Bracket - ProtectaPuss Since launching our business, we have successfully contained in excess of 400 cats.

Neighbours' cats don't tend to come into the garden because they can't see a way out. We've had the system in our garden installed for 5 years and had only 1 intruder in that time. We had to let him out through the gate.

With regards to cost, there are two options: supply of components (for a DIY job) or supply and fitting. Supply prices are listed on our website: DIY Products

The cost of a standard cat fence barrier installed is around £22 per metre. Enclosure fencing costs £35 per metre or £40 per metre with steel mesh chewguard for protection from wildlife such as foxes or badgers. Extra features in the garden may affect the price and travel costs vary depending on your location.

With regards to getting a quote, we ask customers to email photographs, measurements and their requirements to [email protected] as a start point to work in consultation with you and design a solution to your needs. We tend not to come out to people's houses to quote because we find photographs equally effective and we can pass the savings in time and travel onto our customers.

If you have any other questions, please don't hesitate to drop us a line 07927 942969

Thanks again for all your interest. Best of luck it cat proofing your gardens. Whatever solution you choose, it is brilliant to have the peace of mind.


----------



## BunksMum (Sep 26, 2013)

For people who rent, is it an option and would it be easy to remove if I moved and wanted to take it with me? Or is it pretty permanant and something the landlord is likely to have a problem with?


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

If you want something more flexible you could look at Secur-a-cat. Sounds like their fold-flat bracket design might be more landlord-friendly, especially for garden maintenance.

"Because several systems similar to Secur-a-cat have sprung up in recent years, we decided to take a fresh look at our own product to see if we could improve upon it to make it even better. This we believe we have achieved by giving the system more flexibility. The principle of the system (which has proved so successful over the years) remains unchanged, but we have re-designed the brackets to allow the system to drop flush to the fence if (say) heavy snowfall is forecast. Such weather conditions can cause one or more of the brackets to snap under the extreme weight of snow if allowed to settle on the overhang. And none of us can guarantee to be at home when such weather strikes! You may have overhanging branches that need clipping from time to time or trees and shrubs behind the netting that require regular maintenance....or perhaps you want a facility that enables you to clear the leaves that have accumulated in the cradle of the overhang following the autumn fall. All this is now possible and takes only minutes to carry out. Resurrecting it is just as simple....and speedy!"

Secur-a-cat Garden Catproofing System


----------



## ProtectaPuss (Feb 10, 2014)

For people who rent, I can't imagine a landlord having a problem with the fence top barrier as the brackets are simply screwed into concrete posts. They can be unscrewed and removed. The brackets could be reused at alternative properties too. However, you would need new mesh that is cut to the specific size of the garden perimeter.


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

ProtectaPuss said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for all your comments.
> 
> ...


Those new brackets look like they could be more capable of keeping a Houdini in. If I could 100% say Elise couldn't get out I would be hugely tempted! If I recall your netting was quite sturdy, I used plastic garden stuff but because it bagged Elise could use it to pull herself over the fence


----------



## Jango (Mar 3, 2014)

What options are there if you don't have 6ft fencing?


----------



## Jango (Mar 3, 2014)

...one other thing. We live in a terraced house and our neighbour has access through our garden eg to put the bins out. What would you suggest here? I was thinking maybe fencing off the other side of the walkway and maybe a run high up linking the garden to the house but that's as far as my brain will take me


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jango said:


> ...one other thing. We live in a terraced house and our neighbour has access through our garden eg to put the bins out. What would you suggest here? I was thinking maybe fencing off the other side of the walkway and maybe a run high up linking the garden to the house but that's as far as my brain will take me


My neighbour also has access through my garden as our set-up is similar to the above. The Moggy Posse only go out, or would only be allowed out, when we are home to supervise. As such, my neighbour gives us a shout if he needs access and we have time to get the cats indoors.

Maybe you could discuss a similar arrangement. Or, as bins usually go out on acertain day, keep the cats indoors on that day.


----------



## Jango (Mar 3, 2014)

MoggyBaby said:


> My neighbour also has access through my garden as our set-up is similar to the above. The Moggy Posse only go out, or would only be allowed out, when we are home to supervise. As such, my neighbour gives us a shout if he needs access and we have time to get the cats indoors.
> 
> Maybe you could discuss a similar arrangement. Or, as bins usually go out on acertain day, keep the cats indoors on that day.


Thanks, we only want them out when we are too so sounds like a plan for the future.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

My fences are about 5 foot high, not sure if this would be too low?


----------



## korrok (Sep 4, 2013)

I'd love to get cat proofing done..but our garden ends in a deck, then straight off into the water, there's no back fence to attach to!


----------



## Melo (Jul 13, 2012)

I've never heard of ProtectaPuss, but have just had a look on Google and I think it's a brilliant idea! I don't have a garden at the moment so Henry doesn't go out, but I'm hoping to move to somewhere with a garden next year, so I will definitely keep ProtectaPuss in mind as I would like Henry to be able to be in the garden when I am. 

Thanks for staying the thread & letting us all know you're out there.


----------



## ProtectaPuss (Feb 10, 2014)

For fences between 5 and 6 foot, we use an extra long bracket, so this isn't a problem at all.

For areas of the garden that you want to section off so that a neighbour can access it or there is no wall, we can construct a freestanding fence. This is made of wooden posts and high tensile plastic mesh so has a minimal visual impact. We can make it to your specifications too, so we can build in gates or even add Velcro to the mesh panels so you can take them down and put them back up. Have a look at some photos here: ProtectaPuss Enclosures: for gardens without existing fencing Make sure you are on a PC to use this link as for some reason the photos don't show up on phones or tablets. If you are on a phone or tablet, there are also lots of photos of freestanding fences on our facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/Protectapuss

Thanks again for your posts!


----------



## Jango (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks. Photos work fine on a tablet if you click 'standard view' at the bottom of the page.

Our garden had 4 ft fencing on both sides and it slopes down so fencing is staggered. We replaced the panels on one side to make it 5 ft (because of our neighbours dogs) but we didn't change the posts.

I think it may be easier to post or send you some pics when we're ready so not to waste your time as may need more advice as to what set up is best for us. Cheers.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Jango said:


> Thanks. Photos work fine on a tablet if you click 'standard view' at the bottom of the page.
> 
> Our garden had 4 ft fencing on both sides and it slopes down so fencing is staggered. We replaced the panels on one side to make it 5 ft (because of our neighbours dogs) but we didn't change the posts.
> 
> I think it may be easier to post or send you some pics when we're ready so not to waste your time as may need more advice as to what set up is best for us. Cheers.


I took a video of our garden and sent it through which I think makes it easier to gauge what the work will involve.


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

Just wondering how easy the netting/brackets are to bend. Our new kitten will never be allowed to roam so I would consider cat proofing for him. I have 2 problems: 1) New cat being another Houdini although surely I have not been naughty enough to deserve 2 escape artists  2) If the older cats either escape or need to go out as they wint settle then they will end up trying to get back in the garden. Our last DIY cat proofing got so bent from Elise standing on it to get back in. If this happens then it obviously increases the liklihood of the indoor cat escaping.


----------



## ProtectaPuss (Feb 10, 2014)

Our new brackets are made of mild steel. They are zinc passivated and powder coated to give them extra durability. They are not easy to bend. Other brackets on the market are made of aluminium and these would be less resilient.


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

ProtectaPuss said:


> Our new brackets are made of mild steel. They are zinc passivated and powder coated to give them extra durability. They are not easy to bend. Other brackets on the market are made of aluminium and these would be less resilient.


My concern would be that if Elise can escape from it then she will end up bending them to escape and bending them to get back in. Then if Elsa is allowed out and she tries to get back in the garden that is another cat putting weight on them. If this is a daily occurrence then I would wonder if it would eventually bend the brackets.


----------



## Jacs267 (Apr 7, 2014)

Three weeks ago we had Protectapus install fencing to keep our gorgeous cats safely inside our garden. Simon did a fantastic job & was very professional. He went round the garden with a fine tooth comb looking for any escape routes & I'm pleased to say he didn't miss any! Our 2 cats have been out in the garden enjoying themselves for the last 3 weeks and it's lovely knowing they are safe. They haven't made any attempt to try & climb, my kitten has sat looking up but seems to realise it isn't worth trying.

We did worry how the fencing would look, but I have to say it blends in very well & Simon did a very neat job.

I would (and have been at every opportunity) recommend Protectapus to all cat owners, this is a must for all cat lovers out there


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

Jacs267 said:


> Three weeks ago we had Protectapus install fencing to keep our gorgeous cats safely inside our garden. Simon did a fantastic job & was very professional. He went round the garden with a fine tooth comb looking for any escape routes & I'm pleased to say he didn't miss any! Our 2 cats have been out in the garden enjoying themselves for the last 3 weeks and it's lovely knowing they are safe. They haven't made any attempt to try & climb, my kitten has sat looking up but seems to realise it isn't worth trying.
> 
> We did worry how the fencing would look, but I have to say it blends in very well & Simon did a very neat job.
> 
> I would (and have been at every opportunity) recommend Protectapus to all cat owners, this is a must for all cat lovers out there


I cant wait to move and get the new garden sorted! Would you mind pming me the cost and the size of your garden?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Jacs267 said:


> Three weeks ago we had Protectapus install fencing to keep our gorgeous cats safely inside our garden. Simon did a fantastic job & was very professional. He went round the garden with a fine tooth comb looking for any escape routes & I'm pleased to say he didn't miss any! Our 2 cats have been out in the garden enjoying themselves for the last 3 weeks and it's lovely knowing they are safe. They haven't made any attempt to try & climb, my kitten has sat looking up but seems to realise it isn't worth trying.
> 
> We did worry how the fencing would look, but I have to say it blends in very well & Simon did a very neat job.
> 
> I would (and have been at every opportunity) recommend Protectapus to all cat owners, this is a must for all cat lovers out there


i would love to see pics please


----------



## Bletchly (Jul 3, 2014)

We wanted our two Maine Coon kittens, Ruby and Luna, to be able to enjoy being outside in a safe environment. Our garden is complicated in that there are trees, a large hedge and walls/fences. We needed advice from someone with the experience of making gardens cat safe. We researched the options available and Simon from Protectapuss had the knowledge and had developed a product that fitted our need (he is also a cat lover, which was a bonus for us).

The installation team were experienced and worked hard to complete the fitting in a day. We were concerned about the new fence being too obtrusive, but it was quickly evident that it wasn't. We have had the fence for a few weeks and we don't notice it any more.

Ruby and Luna are having great fun in the garden, and we have the peace of mind that they are safe and happy.

We highly recommend Protectapuss.


----------



## Spiderwebb (Feb 6, 2013)

I had protectapuss secure my garden last week. Really please with the process from start to finish. I have had my girls for two years and live on a very busy road and there is no way I would have ever considered letting them out. The picture is of Bea and Bellas first look at the outside world. It's going to take time for them to enjoy their new freedom and me it get used to them going outside but wish I'd had it done sooner. You wouldn't know it was there unless you looked hard. Thanks Simon and you team fantastic job.


----------



## Spiderwebb (Feb 6, 2013)

Sorry don't know how to post more than one picture at a time!!


----------



## AFKMatrix (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm glad I saw this post. I was going to build a cat enclosure in the back garden but then saw this and thought it might be a better arrangement. One question though my garden is terraced, ie it has stepped beds and thus the fencing is stepped down. Can your system accomodate terraced gardens? Going to have to get new fencing anyway as the current state of it isn't good enough to fit your system


----------



## simonsays1983 (Jun 29, 2011)

We can fit the fencetop barrier to a staggered fence. In some cases we'd need to extend the fence in places to give the required height and extra long brackets may be required. We'd use string line to ensure the height of the barrier is consistent and the level of the barrier doesn't rise and fall between posts. The most important thing is that the fence is in reasonable condition and the borders of the garden aren't completely overgrown with vegetation. The best way to proceed would be to email [email protected] with the total length of fence, your postcode and some photos. We'll then be able to start pricing up the installation for you. Otherwise you can call us on 01782 833349.
Thanks,
Simon Davies
(ProtectaPuss Director)


----------



## IsabelleLynda (Jul 18, 2014)

We had the ProtectaPuss system installed a few weeks ago. It replaced a very different system  one with horizontal poles that are supposed to spin when a cat tries to get a purchase on them. The pole system had proved to be problematic in respect of maintenance and, despite paying for a maintenance contract, we couldnt get the supplying company to come out, or indeed to respond to our emails and phone calls. So we decided to take the step of having what we thought of as a Colditz system of brackets and netting. Were extremely glad to have made this decision and to have chosen ProtectaPuss. ProtectaPuss is very discreet and not the least bit oppressive for us to look at. Its simple and well-designed, and there doesnt seem to be much that can go wrong with it. Theres nothing heavy that could fall off and possibly injure a cat, which is a relief after our first system. The more athletic of our two cats had escaped twice with the previous system, but there seems to be no way that he can get out of ProtectaPuss. We paid to have the ProtectaPuss team install the system for us and feel that the installation was, like the system itself, very good value for money.


----------



## Linda Christie (Mar 18, 2016)

I wish I could give this 10 stars! I installed mine myself from their DIY kit and I couldn't be more delighted. I have total peace of mind and my cats are loving the freedom of the garden after four years as house cats. I feel as though my house has doubled in size. Thank you Protectapuss! I recommend the system to all cat lovers!
It's now nearly two years since I installed it and I'm more than thrilled with it, as are they. They have a cat flap and can come and go as they wish, night or day, and they are purrfectly safe.


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Mine was done yesterday, I'm totally delighted with it so far and will do a full review shortly when I've got a bit more time :Cat


----------



## HappyFriday (Dec 22, 2013)

I've had protectapuss since July 2014 and I would highly recommend it. I had it installed after Rafa went on a lost weekend, I nearly lost my mind and said never again. Simon and his team are brilliant and really go above and beyond. I have a very unusual garden and the original installation took nearly 12 hours but they were great and just kept on going. They've also been back a couple of times to tweak and also had to redo a significant section when I redesigned the garden. The fence gets quite a lot of punishment as Rafa loves to climb it and swing off it whilst spying into the neighbours' garden and so far it has held up well and we've had no escapes. It is also great at keeping everything else out, Rafa used to get into quite a lot of fights with other cats coming in and now they can't. I've also seen two absolutely huge foxes try to get in and slink away defeated.


----------



## Rosieblue (Mar 21, 2016)

I have had this fencing installed for six months now and my 3 cats are safe and I'm happy. My semi feral
rescue female used to take my male cat out for jaunts for days and I was forever searching the woods and frantic that they had come to harm.
My rescue Ragdoll now has safe access to outside space for the first time in her life (she was previously an indoor cat).
I love watching the three of them tearing round the garden and playing.
The fencing is so easy to assemble and my husband did this. I wish I had thought of this years ago for the peace of mind it has given me. Thank you Protectapuss!!


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

We had ours fitted 2 years ago and have had no escape attempts and no unwanted visitors! Best money we have spent on our cats knowing that they can safely play out in the garden.


----------

